# Sound Boost?



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Any recommendation for how to boost the sound coming out of the Nexus 7 speaker? Volume+ says it isn't compatible with JB yet. I'm having trouble hearing well enough when watching Netflix.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Nickles (Feb 29, 2012)

DrPepperLives said:


> Any recommendation for how to boost the sound coming out of the Nexus 7 speaker? Volume+ says it isn't compatible with JB yet. I'm having trouble hearing well enough when watching Netflix.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Yes. download the app 'Equalizer' from the Market.. i find, that with some minor settings (although it doesnt get LOUDER) the sound quality is much much better, and that may just be the ticket you need..

LINK


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Works great. Thank you!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Volume ± hands down

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been using the equalizer mentioned above, and just set it to max. I actually have to turn down the volume to about half now so it won't be too loud! That's just the way I like to have it.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I just use headphones...


----------

